# HGH blended with testosterone



## ironmike1983 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello good dudes. I was hoping to get some advice. I have one 10iu vial of hygetropin left and bac water is gone. Wondering if you can mix a ml of test 250 to replace the bac water. Obviously this is not crucial but would be nice to use the last vial of HGH. Thanks !


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 14, 2016)

Welcome to the UG

I've never heard anyone trying that before. I would think no just because its oil and not water. Why not just make some more BAC water? Hell you can even buy it online but its really cheap to make too.

Are you currently using HGH or is this the only vial you have? If its the latter, just save it.


----------



## ironmike1983 (Jul 14, 2016)

I had one vial remaining from 10 and thanks was unaware you can make bac water it's 30 $by the time get it in Canada


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 14, 2016)

Oil will not dissolve the HGH....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 14, 2016)

Decent question, never thought of it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2016)

I would imagine the ba concentration would damage the gh.  Back water is usually. 9% or something.  Your oil contains 2% if it's ugl. Plus the benzyl benzoate


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 14, 2016)

i would use water from the tap of my sink before tes.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 14, 2016)

B-12? 

10char


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 14, 2016)

Why not just make some bac water. It's not rocket science.


----------

